# Fake surge or is it the Pax ?



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

last evening in Fort Lauderdale around downtown as most evenings 5 pm to 6 pm..there are periods of surges and non surges......so I'm sitting here in a 1.4 to 1.8 surge and I've got no pings for 3 minutes......then the surge goes away and ping ping ping 5 in a row all non surge within 1 minute....I was pissed and ignored all of them...

then another minute later the surge reappears and I got a 1.4 surge which I accept.....and was a nice ride to Miami...$38

my point is maybe the pax are to blame too as they see the surge and wait it out till drivers flood the area and then they ping non surge....I find it suspiciousI had no pings for several minutes while the initial surge was on, then 5 pings in succession.....with no surge...


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

They are doing the opposite of what you are doing. 

They wait for the surge to go away and request


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

I dont find this suspicious. Pax are just getting smarter.
As you said the pax just wait out the surge.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Grand said:


> Pax are just getting smarter.


Nah. Just cheaper.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber tells them to wait ten minutes to avoid the surge. Tells them right on the riders app. I think it even gives them the option to wait and order when the surge ends in some markets.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I was thinking its the pax, I've also had pax tell me they check prices both uber and Lyft..and then order the cheaper.....

this is not good for the driver.....I need to find soethingbetter


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Grand said:


> I dont find this suspicious. Pax are just getting smarter.
> As you said the pax just wait out the surge.


Regarding passengers waiting out the surge. In my town at bar close it always surges and increases and it lasts until about 10 minutes after 2. The bars close at 2 a.m. The highest surge is are around 1:50 a.m. I have had several passengers in the past that I pick up later say oh yeah we just waited out the surge. So what I like to do if I get into the area at about 1:45 a.m. I just find a good spot to park in front of a bar and I sit there and wait and I'm not going to login yet. I'm going to wait for 5 or 10 minutes till the surge increases or starts. Some people standing around looking for a ride can recognize that I am an Uber car. Sometimes they come up to me and say hey are you an Uber to which I replied yes and they say I'm trying to book a ride but why don't I see you on the map? And then I say I'm not logged in yet. Then they say why aren't you logged in. And then I reply I'm waiting for the surge to increase! I will be logged in in about 10 minutes if you want a ride.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

During the busy times like spring break or on a friday night when when lots of tourist and locals head out for dinner/happy hour I do the same thing, go offline get to center of surge and wait.......even when I'm in the center of a surge I get non surge pings from outside the zone.....sometimes like in Miami and people walked a block away from NE 11th where the clubs were to avoid the surge..some pax are really CHEAP


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> Regarding passengers waiting out the surge. In my town at bar close it always surges and increases and it lasts until about 10 minutes after 2. The bars close at 2 a.m. The highest surge is are around 1:50 a.m. I have had several passengers in the past that I pick up later say oh yeah we just waited out the surge. So what I like to do if I get into the area at about 1:45 a.m. I just find a good spot to park in front of a bar and I sit there and wait and I'm not going to login yet. I'm going to wait for 5 or 10 minutes till the surge increases or starts. Some people standing around looking for a ride can recognize that I am an Uber car. Sometimes they come up to me and say hey are you an Uber to which I replied yes and they say I'm trying to book a ride but why don't I see you on the map? And then I say I'm not logged in yet. Then they say why aren't you logged in. And then I reply I'm waiting for the surge to increase! I will be logged in in about 10 minutes if you want a ride.


Lol I'd just tell them I'm on break.


----------

